# Dont Deny It....



## Hukshawn (Jan 1, 2017)

If it wouldn't be absolutely terrible - you'd want to wear this as a hat too..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 1, 2017)

after a 12er of Molson's i'd join you!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 1, 2017)

Use it to pack parts when you send them back cause they were no good. Maybe they'll get it right the second time. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 1, 2017)

I built a grinder stand out of a wheel and pipe. I packed all the contents of the swarf bucket in the pipe and capped it off. It added a lot of weight.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## higgite (Jan 1, 2017)

We don't need no stinkin' Brillo pads! We make our own!

Tom


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 1, 2017)

That looks like a wig that the late Phillis Diller would wear.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 1, 2017)

I had to google that name to see what you were talking about... you guys are old. Lol.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 1, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> you guys are old.



Its called 'mature.'


----------



## higgite (Jan 2, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> I had to google that name to see what you were talking about... you guys are old. Lol.



Old!? OLD!!?? Gimme back my thread dial, you young whippersnapper!



T Bredehoft said:


> Its called 'mature.'



I'd get a few arguments if I claimed to be mature, so I go with "experienced, very experienced".

My friends ask me why I only date younger women. Well, I don't have a choice.

Tom


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 2, 2017)

Hahaha


----------



## brino (Jan 2, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> you'd want to wear this as a hat too..



Nope. I got enough grey/silver in my hair already.
(I had not seen my older brother for about 1.5 years, but when I finally did at Christmas, he was happy to point it out!)

-brino


----------



## mcostello (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky to have hair.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jan 3, 2017)

I would be glad to have a head of silver hair...because I would then have hair!
I now see that Mcostello beat me to it.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 4, 2017)

Well at least You cannot say Your hair was in Your eyes!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 4, 2017)

But we can say something you cannot, "We wash more face everyday."  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------

